# Sharing the Wealth



## Three_Waggle (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Last year was my first year of getting serious about golf and I had searched far and wide on the web for information about swings etc. I am more of a learn myself do myself person, and I stumbled across an analogy genius on Youtube, some may have saw hiw some may not. His name is Shawn Clement and I am just wanting to drop his site off for those who are looking to improve their game. Whether a beginner or Advanced player, I think this guy has his head on straight to instruct anyone.

Shawn Clement Golf

On this site he has his Youtube videos you can pick and watch and also he has his own DVD that I can highly recommend. Although he gives an immense like 9hours worth of Youtube videos, he has this video that he goes into greater detail on a lot of aspects of the game using tons of analogies that makes it easy for everyone to understand! Good luck guys.

P.S. I dont know Shawn in any way and am not pitching the video for him for any profit or anything, just wanted to share with the fellow golfing community.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the tip I'm off for some viewing


----------

